# 92 XE rear deck speakers



## cls12vg30 (Oct 21, 2003)

I want to replace the rear deck speakers in my wife's '92 Sentra 2-door. I looked at it today and it seems like you have to remove the whole rear deck panel to get at the speakers. Unfortunately it also seems like in order to remove the panel, the rear seatbacks have to come out. I know lots of B13 people have put new speakers back there, is there an easier way to do it than removing the entire rear seatback? And if not, how do you remove it?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

just remove the screws that hold the speakers in. you shouldn't have to remove the whole panel, although it's really easy to remove. do a simple search on how to remove it.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=39701 . It's all there


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

It's easier to do with the rear seat out. There's two clips under the front edge of the seat bottom that you pull and the seat bottom comes right out. Then there are two screws that hold the seat back in on the bottom corners. Lift up on the seatback and out it comes, takes less than 5 minutes for the whole thing, if you remember to bring a phillips screwdriver with you, otherwise it takes longer since you have to go back in the garage and get one.  I take my seat out all the time when I'm using my car for a pickup truck, in fact I don't even put the corner screws back in because the seat bottom holds the back in, plus I can then remove the entire backseat without any tools.  Not to mention the holes for the screws are stripped out and the screws don't hold tight anymore anyways.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

toolapcfan said:


> It's easier to do with the rear seat out.


Or just pull up on the tab at the top and fold down the seat.........

The hardest part is unscrewing thr back 2 screws on each speaker ( getting to them with the rear winshield in the way. You may have to pick up a new screwdriver if none of yours can fit. Another thing is to get a wiring harness so you don't have to splice wires, Theyre real cheap, you can get them at best buy i believe.


----------

